# Blue acara eggs



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all, I've just noticed my blue acara has layed some little yellow eggs and the male and female are defending them ! It's the first time I've have cichlid eggs any advice I should do?*c/p*


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Google how to raise fry. Your work has just begun! Good Luck


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats! I dont have cichlids but yes, do research. find out what the babies need after. Do the parents raise them or should you remove them? what do they eat? These are the important questions. someone with more experience (Susan?) might be able to answer them here, but doing your own research is invaluable.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

This breeding stuff can be so exciting and fun, especially if you weren't really expecting it to happen.

I can't give any advice as I'm not familiar with that fish, but I'm now caring for 8 angelfish fry that are only a little over 4 weeks since they became free swimming. It's exciting to see that most of them already look like angels! I had pulled them when they were wrigglers and started with about 40, so it's not a great success but still fun. Oh, and a bit of work, too.

Best of luck with yours.


----------

